# New POI Yellow Craig East Lothian.



## Fisherman (Mar 11, 2022)

I have added a new poi I discovered last week at Yellow Craig carpark near North Berwick.
Its a carpark run by East Lothian with a section before the barriers for larger vehicles. It costs £2.50 a day to park from 0800-1630 in winter, and 0800-1830 in summer. There are no overnight parking restrictions. The carpark is fairly large and flat covered in red ash.
I had a chat with a traffic warden to confirm above. Payment is card only.
There are toilet facilities, and a nice beech not to far away. The John Muir trail is near bye which takes you into north Berwick. There is bus service (no 124) that will take you into Edinburgh about 19 miles away, or up the road to north Berwick in the opposite direction.


----------



## TJBi (Mar 11, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> I have added a new poi I discovered last week at Yellow Craig carpark near North Berwick.
> Its a carpark run by East Lothian with a section before the barriers for larger vehicles. It costs £2.50 a day to park from 0800-1630 in winter, and 0800-1830 in summer. There are no overnight parking restrictions. The carpark is fairly large and flat covered in red ash.
> I had a chat with a traffic warden to confirm above. Payment is card only.
> There are toilet facilities, and a nice beech not to far away. The John Muir trail is near bye which takes you into north Berwick. There is bus service (no 124) that will take you into Edinburgh about 19 miles away, or up the road to north Berwick in the opposite direction.
> ...


The sign refers to the "current Traffic Order provisions". Difficult to find anything online, but back in April 2015 clause 27 of https://eastlothianconsultations.co...arks  Traffic Order 191 Signed Under seal.pdf included the prohibition of overnight sleeping or camping. So no prohibition on parking, but are we then faced with the argument as to whether or not we were sleeping or have things changed in our favour since 2015?


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 11, 2022)

TJBi said:


> The sign refers to the "current Traffic Order provisions". Difficult to find anything online, but back in April 2015 clause 27 of https://eastlothianconsultations.co.uk/infrastructure/road-traffic-order-off-street-coastal-parking/supporting_documents/Coastal Car Parks Traffic Order 191 Signed Under seal.pdf included the prohibition of overnight sleeping or camping. So no prohibition on parking, but are we then faced with the argument as to whether or not we were sleeping or have things changed in our favour since 2015?


To be frank I never noticed this. 
But I would have thought they would have included no overnight parking signs if that was the case. There are none I checked.

There has been a Motorhome parked there for weeks. Apparently the owner paid the annual £50. But the warden assured me that it’s fine to park there overnight.  He also stated that the carpark is not monitored by them out-with  the charge periods. I intend to park up there in summer.
Many thanks for your post.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 11, 2022)

Pretty much without exception council controlled car parks prohibit camping activities that include sleeping, cooking etc.

I have seen one order that prohibits the use of toilets (within vehicles). Even more difficult, not to say embarrassing, to monitor than sleeping!


----------



## 2cv (Mar 11, 2022)

Here’s a link to the order. https://tro.pblaonline.scot/TRO/East Lothian Council/Coastal-Car-Parks_Articles_131016-002.pdf
Hopefully though in theory overnighting can be fined this is not enforced.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 12, 2022)

Trouble is that it just needs one jobsworth parking attendant to ticket you. It would be difficult to appeal.


----------



## caledonia (Mar 12, 2022)

The caravan park next door will soon put a stop to it.


----------



## alcam (Mar 12, 2022)

caledonia said:


> The caravan park next door will soon put a stop to it.


It's been used for a number of years now


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 12, 2022)

2cv said:


> Here’s a link to the order. https://tro.pblaonline.scot/TRO/East Lothian Council/Coastal-Car-Parks_Articles_131016-002.pdf
> Hopefully though in theory overnighting can be fined this is not enforced.


Hi Bill yes read that on page 14, also mentions limit of 10 hours in any one visit.
All I can say is the warden assured me that there was no enforcement out with charging periods. Also as I said a Motorhome has been parked there for weeks on a season ticket, but the warden stated that it’s mainly unoccupied.
I see it has been reported and is under review, possibly it should be removed.
I have requested it to be removed.
I will park there at my own risk.
But how anyone parking there is expected to be knowledgeable of such legislation seems unrealistic. A simple mention of the contents of page 14, backed up by the TRO would surely be better.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 12, 2022)

Beware! the attendant will appear each morning within 15 minutes of the stated opening times so have your parking fee paid by the stated period of chargeable times can be done on line if you can get data. The rangers don't encourage parking overnight but turn a blind eye to it to courteous campers. Last summer a pack of hire vans parked up and ended up blocking the public toilets emptying their waste, then a free standing no overnight parking sign was erected.  I spoke to the rangers one morning who stated this, I mentioned about Campra to which they were aware of and are happy with responsible campers within the area and fully aware of how much they do spend within the community, the Castle pub does great ales and food which is within walking distance by able bodied folks through the campsite for a short-cut. .


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 12, 2022)

Scotia said:


> Beware! the attendant will appear each morning within 15 minutes of the stated opening times so have your parking fee paid by the stated period of chargeable times can be done on line if you can get data. The rangers don't encourage parking overnight but turn a blind eye to it to courteous campers. Last summer a pack of hire vans parked up and ended up blocking the public toilets emptying their waste, then a free standing no overnight parking sign was erected.  I spoke to the rangers one morning who stated this, I mentioned about Campra to which they were aware of and are happy with responsible campers within the area and fully aware of how much they do spend within the community, the Castle pub does great ales and food which is within walking distance by able bodied folks through the campsite for a short-cut. .


Thanks for that.
The last thing I want is to add a poi then for someone to get done for overnight parking. I found the traffic warden to be a reasonable decent guy, who applied common sense. But I have asked for the POI to be removed. I feel now that I erred adding it. But if I had seen a no overnight parking sign (even though unenforceable without the TRO) I would not have added this POI.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 12, 2022)

We pop down there now and again but find it rather messy parked on the shale when wet. Also the early morning kayakers on the Sunday morning.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 13, 2022)

Kayakers ...what do they do when they need a pee 100metres from land ?


----------



## Scotia (Mar 13, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> Kayakers ...what do they do when they need a pee 100metres from land ?


Pee in their wetsuit.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 13, 2022)

I see the POI has been removed, many thanks admin for doing as I requested. And I do apologise for adding it.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 13, 2022)

I have no worries about stopping over.


----------

